# When do they start bagging up?



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

I am not sure when my Jersey/Holstein heifer was bred. She was AI'd in early June and failed her preg test (I think previous owners did a blood test on her). Then she was exposed to an Angus bull for the rest of the summer. She has just started getting a little udder. Before it was just teats. When should I be expecting a calf?

I'm really hoping that her preg test was wrong and she was bred to a Normandie instead of an Angus. Yeah, I know, wishful thinking. Thanks.


----------



## bigbluegrass (Jan 11, 2011)

I think first calf heifers bag up earlier than older cows do. I have two that will (should) calve the first of May and they are showing pretty good the last month or so. I really started to notice the little bags in late December. One is Jersey and one is Angus. I hope that helps. You can have a vet or someone experienced preg check her and they could give you a closer date from that. You can feel the calf in her and try to guess at the size. Jerseys have small calves. Even if you knew when she was bred, they don't always calf when they are supposed to


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

There is a lot of difference between individual animals. If you know her AI date and then her dates of exposure to the bull, you might be able to come up with her due date. Her cycle is about 3 weeks. So every 3 weeks since her AI would be her chances to get bred. Gestation is 283 days on average and you can find a chart online that puts the due date with the breeding date. 283 days is just an average, 10 days either side of that is common. But doing all this will keep you busy and maybe even distract you from your nerves while you wait for the calf.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Watch her belly and her vulva. Her vulva will visibly swell when she is close, and her belly will actually shrink a bit as the calf moves into birth position.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

The following link offers much information and pictures. 
I just want to add that I watch for changes in the cows attitude and general disposition. Seems most of ours keep to themselves as the due date gets near.

http://familycow.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=preggers&action=display&thread=29147


----------

